# Any Haitians, Haiti missionaries, or lovers of Haiti here?



## Stope (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey there!

I have a special place in my heart for Haiti and Haitians... Are there any Haitians here, any lovers of Haiti, any scholars on Haiti?

I formally imported coffee from Haiti and that was awesome, while there I was able via Gospel Coalition to provide Piper's "For Your Joy" in Haitian Creole - Indeed I desire to help address th every real Theological Famine that exists there (it has long been said "Haiti is 80% Christian [more like 10% Protestant] and 100% Voodoo"

Anybody been there?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Jason,

Our agency serves in Haiti. I have not been there myself, but I recently sent one of our missionaries to train a group of indigenous pastors in the coastal town of Jacmel and we anticipate ongoing work there. There is certainly a 'theological famine' there and your prayers are appreciated as we strive to provide these men with the essential truths of the faith.


----------



## Stope (Nov 16, 2016)

kainos01 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Our agency serves in Haiti. I have not been there myself, but I recently sent one of our missionaries to train a group of indigenous pastors in the coastal town of Jacmel and we anticipate ongoing work there. There is certainly a 'theological famine' there and your prayers are appreciated as we strive to provide these men with the essential truths of the faith.



Thanks for the response!!!! Is there a website or something associated with your work there?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Nov 16, 2016)

Here are a couple of links to the work there:

http://us12.campaign-archive1.com/?u=e8a5b3a5c261c2e3713e38f3b&id=95727d9808

https://dansonnenberg.com/2016/09/06/participant-questions-during-timothy-two-knowing-god-workshops/


----------

